# Passing audio via HDMI from 211 to an HDMI capable receiver?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I have read there are some audio/video components which will not successfully pass audio through a HDMI connection. Does anyone know if the 211 is one of those components? In other words, if I connect the 211 via HDMI to a HDMI input of an A/V receiver, will it pass the audio or will I still have to use optical from the 211 to the A/V receiver? I ask because I am considering upgrading my A/V receiver to one which has HDMI inputs & outputs & I'd like to be able to eliminate the optical cable & fully utilize HDMI for what it was meant.
I was talking with a local dealer today & he said there had been issues with MPEG-4 SAT receivers doing this successfully & that I might still need to use an optical cable to get the audio.

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I take it from the lack of response to my question that noone has their 211 hooked up via HDMI to an HDMI-capable a/v receiver?

Ken


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Right now the 211 doesn't support 5.1 audio through the HDMI port. The last I heard was an update coming sometime soon. So for the meantime the optical is the best option.

S~


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought some might be interested in this latest response from Dish regarding the passing of DD 5.1 audio via HDMI on the 211. It was a response to another e-mail I sent Dish Tech Support a couple of days ago. I was surprised they recommend staying on top of changes by monitoring DBSTalk. Says a lot for our forum.  That being said, I am nonetheless very disappointed to hear that the DD 5.1 HDMI audio feature has basically been put on a back burner 

Ken

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr. Hearrean,

Thank you for your email.

As you have noticed, unfortunately this feature is still not available. I regret to inform you that we currently do not have a new ETA for this feature. The best way to read about new software features is probably through http://www.dbstalk.com/, an independent forum for satellite users. They generally post the details new as to what has changed with software releases as they happen.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Just in case anyone is interested, I can definately verify that after installing my new Yamaha HDMI-capable receiver this weekend, the ViP211 will definately pass DD 5.1 audio via the HDMI connection!

Ken


----------

